# I will be making an official .me crypto currency



## Deleted member 6403 (May 10, 2021)

This is a chance for everyone on here to get to get rich

Pump and dump this shit and make hundreds of thousands of dollars

Will update in a few


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 10, 2021)

Idea from @Terminator2009 

Let's put this shit in motion


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 10, 2021)

This shit bouta be bussin ngl. what should we expect first month gains to be


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 10, 2021)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> This shit bouta be bussin ngl. what should we expect first month gains to be


Ion even know, maby 10x ur investment if we shill tf outta of it


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 10, 2021)

yeah im sure ppl will invest in INCELcoin


----------



## RealSurgerymax (May 10, 2021)

Please tag. I’m old, I’m tired, I cant wait to retire...


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 10, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> yeah im sure ppl will invest in INCELcoin


We'll shill it on 4chan, plus I'll make the name marketable so once it hit reddit it won't look weird


----------



## Zeta ascended (May 10, 2021)

You live in U.S? What website do you use?


----------



## Carolus (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> We'll shill it on 4chan, plus I'll make the name marketable so once it hit reddit it won't look weird


Yes. Give VIP to people from here that are legit and lock the threads from the normies. Then make forum posts that the normies can see that makes it look legit, while in actuality the real forum is behind the scenes where the (((real))) talk is happening. A facade with “advice on shitcoins” while the shilling is organized in the dark. Tag me later


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

I


Carolus said:


> Yes. Give VIP to people from here that are legit and lock the threads from the normies. Then make forum posts that the normies can see that makes it look legit, while in actuality the real forum is behind the scenes where the (((real))) talk is happening. A facade with “advice on shitcoins” while the shilling is organized in the dark. Tag me later


I'm already finished with it, I just need someone to send me like $2 for the creation fee, I can't deposit cause of my state


----------



## goldensoul (May 11, 2021)

lol looking forward for this shitcoin


----------



## .🇹🇩. (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> I
> 
> I'm already finished with it, I just need someone to send me like $2 for the creation fee, I can't deposit cause of my state


any update?


----------



## Pumanator (May 11, 2021)

Solid idea, but it will only only if we work as a team and not take advantage from each other for quick profits.


----------



## R@m@ (May 11, 2021)

I prefer the "get rich or die tryin" way, you know what im talkin about


----------



## amorfati (May 11, 2021)

shut up and take my money


----------



## lasthope (May 11, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> Please tag. I’m old, I’m tired, I cant wait to retire...


How is your surgeon office going?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> any update?


Need to pay $3 fee but I can't deposit cause of my state


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> This is a chance for everyone on here to get to get rich
> 
> Pump and dump this shit and make hundreds of thousands of dollars
> 
> Will update in a few


realistically the only way the poorcels on this forum will be able to afford Arnett JFL


----------



## Htobrother (May 11, 2021)

Yeah let me know when it’s out


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

Htobrother said:


> Yeah let me know when it’s out


It's done just need to pay the $3 fee


----------



## Htobrother (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> It's done just need to pay the $3 fee


Show me


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> It's done just need to pay the $3 fee


bump

some oldcel needs to venmo him


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 11, 2021)

mirin this idea


looksmaxx makes bread together and gets surgery together, issa brotherhood


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

Htobrother said:


> Show me


----------



## Cigarette (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> This is a chance for everyone on here to get to get rich
> 
> Pump and dump this shit and make hundreds of thousands of dollars
> 
> Will update in a few


what % of the coin will you own


----------



## Htobrother (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> View attachment 1131197





kjsbdfiusdf said:


> View attachment 1131197


You will Profit the most Book already places in Dubai


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> what % of the coin will you own


how much should i hold


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

Toska said:


> bump
> 
> some oldcel needs to venmo him


it needs to be to my wallet cause i cant deposit any type funds


----------



## Cigarette (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> how much should i hold


thats up to you but going over 45% is gonna fuck your shit. people need to be able to buy and make profit when they sell. you’ll be making profit anyways if you get an initial buyer.


----------



## goldensoul (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> it needs to be to my wallet cause i cant deposit any type funds


is that on binance cmart chain or eth ?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> is that on binance cmart chain or eth ?


metamask eth mainnet


----------



## goldensoul (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> metamask eth mainnet


i only have bnb on metamask i could send you 3 dollars. i'm not an expert on this but why you are not creating on binance smart chain, etherium burns too much gas many people hate that


----------



## goldensoul (May 11, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> i only have bnb on metamask i could send you 3 dollars. i'm not an expert on this but why you are not creating on binance smart chain, etherium burns too much gas many people hate that


espially for a useless coin called incelcoin lol


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> i only have bnb on metamask i could send you 3 dollars. i'm not an expert on this but why you are not creating on binance smart chain, etherium burns too much gas many people hate that


bro ion know i just learned how to do this shit last night


----------



## goldensoul (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> bro ion know i just learned how to do this shit last night


without cheap fees i'm not sure it would work. even serious projects are having hard time on eth


----------



## Deleted member 13854 (May 11, 2021)

Tag me I'll invest


----------



## .🇹🇩. (May 11, 2021)

I will invest 100$, tell me whenever you finish this.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I will invest 100$, tell me whenever you finish this.


its already done, need to pay a $3 fee though


----------



## .🇹🇩. (May 11, 2021)

Maybe @Sergeant could make that on the main page and help promote it. or make pay for the stuff here in return of that coin.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> its already done, need to pay a $3 fee though


dont have metamask or hold eth, or else I would have given u


----------



## mewcoper (May 11, 2021)

maybe we can create an fake hype and rumors about that coin is coin gonna be 100x or something and pumping together then when normies come we can dump


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

Zeta ascended said:


> You live in U.S? What website do you use?


remix eutherum.org to code the coin and connect it to metamask


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (May 11, 2021)

Unironically this could be great
There should be a Collab with chisel and there should be a way to buy the premium thing with it too


----------



## goldensoul (May 11, 2021)

what is the initial price ? what the amount of supply ?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> what is the initial price ? what the amount of supply ?


idk but 10k in supply


----------



## goldensoul (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> idk but 10k in supply


again i'm not an expert, but isn't that too low ? it would be pumped too easly and price will look big compared to the market cap


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> metamask eth mainnet


I like MetaMask
Harmony Mainnet mnoggs imo. etherieum mainnet fees or FUCKED UP high atm.



kjsbdfiusdf said:


> its already done, need to pay a $3 fee though


Anmyways. I can send you some USDtehther on MetaMeask?? like that 3 usd needed or whatever
That will work for you??


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I like MetaMask
> Harmony Mainnet mnoggs imo.
> 
> 
> ...


yes bro please 

i dont even know much 9 gwei is in eth tbh 

but heres my wallet: 0x8234837dffEfDa6725a14acA60d1c33B54059889


----------



## goldensoul (May 11, 2021)

guyys urgent they created chad token lol https://www.thechadtoken.com/ you need to hurry up creating the incel token before someone steal the idea


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> guyys urgent they created chad token lol https://www.thechadtoken.com/ you need to hurry up creating the incel token before someone steal the idea


my coin's called Quandocoin QRN, thats my shit, we going to the moon


----------



## onfiresems (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> metamask eth mainnet


jfl no one will buy ethereum token just make it binance smart chain


----------



## goldensoul (May 11, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> my coin's called Quandocoin QRN, thats my shit, we going to the moon


a beautifull website and some 4chan humour that we need to chill it ?


----------



## turkproducer (May 11, 2021)

bro you said like yesterday crypto was a scam 😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

onfiresems said:


> jfl no one will buy ethereum token just make it binance smart chain


i did i think


----------



## whiteissuperior (May 11, 2021)

link the coin


----------



## sergeant blackpill (May 11, 2021)

Make Gandycoin


----------



## Pumanator (May 11, 2021)

For a coin to succeed without fucking each other over we need lots of shilling and perhaps some budget for a marketing bureau. Also no one needs to own a large portion of the coin. Else that person can crash the market. Its important that we find alot of users after us. Since crypto is a 0 sum game and we fuck other looksmax users if we don't accomplish that.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 11, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> link the coin


its done just need to pay a creation fee but it doesn't seem like it'll be possible rn, ill find another way


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 11, 2021)

onfiresems said:


> jfl no one will buy ethereum token just make it binance smart chain


trying to send 15 usdtether with etherium main network.

FEES RAPED

RIP etherium for payment and transfereing cryptos


----------



## onfiresems (May 11, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> trying to send 15 usdtether with etherium main network.
> 
> FEES RAPED
> 
> ...


Ethereum is for rich until 2.0


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (May 11, 2021)

Nobody's gonna buy it if it's on Ethereum tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (May 14, 2021)

What about the website of it?


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 14, 2021)

terminus said:


> Nobody's gonna buy it if it's on Ethereum tbh


FUCK ETHEREUM.
with their GIGA HIGH FEES.

How the hell is crypto EVER going to work as an payment system. If that stupid retarded etherium rapes me of 90 usd worth of fee, when I want to send someone 15 usd worth of etherium.
WTF?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Hector (May 15, 2021)

Tag me when you make it, I will put some money I don't need and just hold


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (May 15, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> FUCK ETHEREUM.
> with their GIGA HIGH FEES.
> 
> How the hell is crypto EVER going to work as an payment system. If that stupid retarded etherium rapes me of 90 usd worth of fee, when I want to send someone 15 usd worth of etherium.
> WTF?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


look at solana


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (May 15, 2021)

I see


----------

